# Problemas con Motherboard MS 1029 de MSI



## Onvrb (Dic 9, 2009)

Buenas tardes,

En primero lugar me gustaria de presentarme.
Me llamo Bruno Barbosa tengo 23 años y vivo actualmente en La Coruña.
Tengo algunas nociones de Electrónica y trabajo en el ramo de la Informatica mas concretamente en el desarollo de aplicaciones .NET (Si necesitais de alguna ya sabeis enviarme un MP  ).
Decidi registarme en este foro porque necesito de una ayudita vuestra.

El problema consite:
Tengo un portatil Targa Traveller 826W con algunos añitos y hace una semanita el portatil dejo de encender, sea por cable o por bateria simplesmente no funciona... 

Estraño es que cuando enchufo el cable "con" o "sin" bateria se me enciende las luces del Power y del WIFI ordenador... y se quedan constantes cosa que no pasa anticuamente. Antes la luces se encendian por un momento (1 segundo) y ahi ya podia encender el ordenador sin ningun problema.



Ahora mismo las dos luces se quedan encendidas constantemente y le doi al boton de power y el portatil no me encende.

Con eso pense que era algun problema de corriente o de fuente de alimentacion, entonces decidi probar primero la fuente de alimentacion pero la salida de voltage esta de acuerdo con las especificaciones 9.1V creo...

De segundo puse manos a la obra abri todo el portatil hasta llegar a la motherboard MS 1029 intente desconectar algunas cables y volvi a conectarlos y nada el ordenador esta con las mismas luces... Y sinceramente no parece tener nada dañado.

Alguien me podria echar una mano???

PS: Si quereis puedo colgar fotos, etc...

Gracias por todo

Un saludo


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 9, 2009)

Y... si se daño el disco de arranque ????. Puedes arrancar el portatil desde un CD o un disquette ?.. Salu2.


----------



## Onvrb (Dic 9, 2009)

No el portatil ni siqueira encende...
Es muy raro... Solo se quedan las dos luces encendidas.
Le doi al Power y ni siqueira arranca.

Cuando digo no arranca es que no trabaja... se quedo como muerto tal cual

Muchas gracias por contestar...


----------



## tulio (Mar 16, 2010)

oye, y no se te cayo o algo por el estilo?............
yo tambien tube un proble similar, en mi caso se trataba de problemas con las memorias, solo las limpie, y listo... deberias checarlas....digo por si no lo has echo.


----------



## Onvrb (Mar 17, 2010)

No me cayo nada...
Simplemente un dia el portatil no me arrancaba.
Lo que hice fue desmontar todo el portatil y quedar solo con la placa base, quitando memoria ram, Wifi, Procesador, todo de todo... y tampoco iba 
Se queda con las dos luces encendidas pero cuando le doy al "Power" la placa base no arranca :enfadado:
Ya comprobe la alimentación y todo llega en perfecta condiciones a la placa base.
Fijo que es alguna cosa en la placa base pero lo que es.... ni idea ademas de todos los componentes seren super pequeños.
Si tienes alguna idea de lo que puede ser avísame que lo pruebo. 

Gracias por contestar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2010)

Cosas para verificar:
1- Has leído el manual para ver si esas luces encendidas en forma fija tienen algun significado? (si indican algun tipo de error o falla)
2- Has buscado en la web ese tipo de falla en ese tipo de notebooks? Tal vez sea un problema común....o tal vez no (me pasó con la netbook de mi esposa y tuve que flashear un BIOS nuevo)
3- Has verificado la web del fabricante para ver si hay alguna actualización de BIOS o algún reporte de esa falla?

A menos que encuentres algo así, es probable que no consigas mucha ayuda...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 17, 2010)

Aparentemente esta activo el reset a los dispositivos. Prueba lo siguiente da vuelta la notebook con el teclado para abajo y le das unos palmazos (golpes con la mano abierta) a ver si es alguna tecla trabada. Si no es eso, desconecta el disco rigido y cada dispositivo perisferico que pueda estar haciendo lo mismo y postea.

Habria que resetear el CMOS tambien para ver si esta corrupto..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 17, 2010)

Las reparaciones de portatiles son muy complejas, es un aparato de consumo de usar y tirar.

Normalmente las fuentes de alimentacion son de 19V, revisa bien el trafo.

Prueba a sacar la bateria general a ver aque pasa.

Quita todo lo que puedas, disco duro, ram , dvd... y mira si como minimo hace un intento de apagar y encender. (las luces las debe controlar la propia placa, si no pueje ejecutar su programa interno quedan encendidas).

Si ni  asi, pues una lupa y revisa los componentes de la placa madre, sobretodo en la zona de la bateria u entrada de corriente de red.

Busca componentes con colores raros, agrietado, microfisuras..


----------



## Onvrb (Mar 17, 2010)

Gracias a todos por contestar...



ezavalla dijo:


> Cosas para verificar:
> 1- Has leído el manual para ver si esas luces encendidas en forma fija tienen algun significado? (si indican algun tipo de error o falla)
> 2- Has buscado en la web ese tipo de falla en ese tipo de notebooks? Tal vez sea un problema común....o tal vez no (me pasó con la netbook de mi esposa y tuve que flashear un BIOS nuevo)
> 3- Has verificado la web del fabricante para ver si hay alguna actualización de BIOS o algún reporte de esa falla?
> ...



1 - En el manual no viene cualquier tipo de explicación sobre alguna luz, simplemente dice que si hay algún error con de un componentes el ordenador emite unos pitidos.
El manual lo dejo aqui por si acaso: http://www.service.targa.co.uk/dokumente/826_T_W_PT.pdf

2 - He buscado por todo el tipo de paginas y no he encontrado nada... ademas el ordenador no es de una marca muy conocido entonces creo que habrá poca gente que tenga este ordenador.

3 - Existe una actualización en la página web pero nunca actualize la bios del portatil  y claro ahora creo que es imposible por el ordenador ni arranca.
Ademas contacte el fabricante sobre el posible problema y me dijeran para apretar el botón del "Power" durante 5 segundos y de seguida actualizar la Bios.
Hice el processo de los 5 segundos pero el ordenador no arrancaba de todas formas... Hasta intente 30 segundos pero nada 



> Aparentemente esta activo el reset a los dispositivos. Prueba lo siguiente da vuelta la notebook con el teclado para abajo y le das unos palmazos (golpes con la mano abierta) a ver si es alguna tecla trabada. Si no es eso, desconecta el disco rigido y cada dispositivo perisferico que pueda estar haciendo lo mismo y postea.
> 
> Habria que resetear el CMOS tambien para ver si esta corrupto..



Ya desmonte todo el portatil quedando solo con la placa base sin componentes (Disco Duro, Memoria Ram, Wifi, Processador, Teclado, Bateria, Monitor...) intente encender y tampoco arranco (tenia las dos luces "famosas" encendidas).



> Las reparaciones de portatiles son muy complejas, es un aparato de consumo de usar y tirar.
> 
> Normalmente las fuentes de alimentacion son de 19V, revisa bien el trafo.
> 
> ...



Fuente de alimentacion revisada con un multimetro.
Tengo na placa base pelada y tampoco arranca quedan las luces encendidas...
Ademas no veo nada raro en la placa.

Una cosa rara que veo es que el processador se calienta o sea passa corriente para el mismo... pero el ordenador no arranca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2010)

Estemmmmm . . .  sin ram no arrancan.

Probaría la ram en otra máquina , aunque la falla o falta de ram debería dar pitidos.

Pero aunque sea descartá eso.

Suerte !


----------



## Onvrb (Mar 17, 2010)

Lo probare y pondré aquí  el resultado...
Si es por la Ram me da un bajon del tonto que soy 
Ademas del tiempo que perdí buscando cual era el problema...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 17, 2010)

Y el parlante hace algun piiip


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 17, 2010)

No es nada que ver con los perifericos, a menos que alguno de ellos este en corto. Pero como ya intento encenderla sin perifericos, entonces quedan descartados.
El problema de ram, no estoy seguro.
Te recomiendo lo siguiente.

Sin perifericos conectados como lo hiciste anteriormente, quita las ram tambien.
Si siguen encendidos esos focos, entonces quita el procesador.
Si siguen quedando encendidos, prueba reiniciando el bios.
Si aun siguen encendidos, mejor cantale las golondrinas, pues es un daño en el sistema, que definitivamente es imposible de localizar, y en un dado caso que se localice, dudo mucho que se consiga el repuesto.

Salu2!


----------



## arrivaellobo (Mar 17, 2010)

Osea vamos a ver, ¿el ordenador no hace absolutamente nada al arrancar aparte de las "famosas" luces? ¿Gira el ventilador? Prueba a quitar la pila de 3V que lleva la BIOS y déjala quitada 1 hora para asegurarnos. Luego intenta poner una nueva e intenta arrancar a ver si cambia la cosa.
Un saludo y suerte


----------



## Onvrb (Mar 17, 2010)

Onvrb dijo:


> Lo probare y pondré aquí  el resultado...
> Si es por la Ram me da un bajon del tonto que soy
> Ademas del tiempo que perdí buscando cual era el problema...



Problema con Ram descartado. Puse la ram anticuo y tampoco va...



> Y el parlante hace algun piiip


Hace un pitido muy bajo pero nada que ver con los pitidos de las placas base...
El pitido me acuerda el sonido que hacen algunos transformadores.

No es nada que ver con los perifericos, a menos que alguno de ellos este en corto. Pero como ya intento encenderla sin perifericos, entonces quedan descartados.
El problema de ram, no estoy seguro.
Te recomiendo lo siguiente.



> Sin perifericos conectados como lo hiciste anteriormente, quita las ram tambien.
> Si siguen encendidos esos focos, entonces quita el procesador.
> Si siguen quedando encendidos, prueba reiniciando el bios.
> Si aun siguen encendidos, mejor cantale las golondrinas, pues es un daño en el sistema, que definitivamente es imposible de localizar, y en un dado caso que se localice, dudo mucho que se consiga el repuesto.
> ...



- Ram quitadas, no funciona
- Processador fuera, tampoco funciona
- Voy quitar la pila y esperar una hora a ver si cambia el tema 



> Osea vamos a ver, ¿el ordenador no hace absolutamente nada al arrancar aparte de las "famosas" luces? ¿Gira el ventilador? Prueba a quitar la pila de 3V que lleva la BIOS y déjala quitada 1 hora para asegurarnos. Luego intenta poner una nueva e intenta arrancar a ver si cambia la cosa.
> Un saludo y suerte



No hace nada de nada... simplesmente queda las luces encendidas ni ventilador ni disco duro nada... simplesmente enchufo el cable de alimentación se encienden las luces esas... 

Antes cuando el portatil funcionaba, notaba que siempre que enchufaba el cable de alimentacion las luces encendian por un momento pero se apagaban rapidamente.. y despues le daba al "Power" y el portatil arrancaba.
Ahora mal enchufo el cable las luces se quedan permanentemente.

Gracias a todos por las ayudas...


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 17, 2010)

ese pequeño zumido que escuchas, no es mas que las pequeñas fuentes internas. O algun dispositivo de la placa esta en corto, o alguna fuente se fue al otro mundo.

Temo decirte que de aqui en adelante perderas tu tiempo.

Mejor reutiliza las partes en otro ordenador. O vendelas por separado. El monitor trataria de usarlo como monitor plano. Te doy el tip, buscate el conexionado de un conector DVI


----------



## arrivaellobo (Mar 17, 2010)

Si despues de mas o menos una hora sin la pila sigue sin funcionar, debe ser el sistema interno encargado de arrancar el ordenador, y ya entonces como dice antiworldx es tiempo perdido.


----------



## tulio (Mar 17, 2010)

pues yo no soy gran cosa en electronica ni informatica y tal vez diga muchas incongruencias (pero mi intension es ayudar) pero recominedo lo siguiente:

1.- prueba conectando un monitor a la salida de video de tu portatil ( salida para monitor ), para esto ya tendras que tener armado todo el equipo, quizas estamos pasando por alto un problema con el monitor del portatil, aunque peor seria que la tarjeta grafica sea la del problema

2.- revisa bien el sector de la fuente de alimentacion al sistema, puede deberse a algun problema en este sector que por algun motivo no da ni los voltajes, ni niveles de amperaje adecuados para accionar el funcionamiento. En pocas palabras tal ves le falte energia para funcionar.

Es todo mi comentario, Gracias.......


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 17, 2010)

tulio dijo:


> pues yo no soy gran cosa en electronica ni informatica y tal vez diga muchas incongruencias (pero mi intension es ayudar) pero recominedo lo siguiente:
> 
> 1.- prueba conectando un monitor a la salida de video de tu portatil ( salida para monitor ), para esto ya tendras que tener armado todo el equipo, quizas estamos pasando por alto un problema con el monitor del portatil, aunque peor seria que la tarjeta grafica sea la del problema
> 
> ...



1. No tiene caso revisar video, ya que "no enciende absolutamente nadaaaa!"

2. Ya se reviso!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2010)

Se me ocurriría verificar los 3,3 Vcc del micro.

Cuando saco la pila del bios, pongo el portapilas en corto y en menos de un minuto ya está !


----------



## arrivaellobo (Mar 17, 2010)

Bueno DOSMETROS, yo cada vez que algun ordenador no quería arrancar lo dejaba sin pila mas o menos una hora, porque no se exactamente el tiempo para que se descargue el sistema de alimentación de la BIOS, simplemente por eso. Pero si cortocircuitandolo esta listo en menos de un minuto mejor que mejor. Otra cosa mas que sé!
Un saludo


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 17, 2010)

tulio dijo:


> pues yo no soy gran cosa en electronica ni informatica y tal vez diga muchas incongruencias (pero mi intension es ayudar) pero recominedo lo siguiente:
> 
> 1.- prueba conectando un monitor a la salida de video de tu portatil ( salida para monitor ), para esto ya tendras que tener armado todo el equipo, quizas estamos pasando por alto un problema con el monitor del portatil, aunque peor seria que la tarjeta grafica sea la del problema
> 
> ...



Esta bien el aporte, solo que hay un orden en las cosas para llegar a un diagnostico. Aca no prende la maquina y por mas monitor que cambies no llega a una solucion por estar detras. Si fuera la fuente, entonces con bateria deberia andar.. *"probaste con bateria?"*

Hay que descartar al bios, sacar la pila y buscar el jumper para borrar su memoria. Arrancar con el jumper puesto para que no quede duda.. y recien apagar y cambiarlo de lugar colocar la pila.


----------



## Onvrb (Mar 18, 2010)

Pruebas sobre bateria y cable de alimentación:

-> Solo con bateria no me aparecen ninguna luz, pero tampoco el ordenador no arranca.

-> Con cable ya sabeis el resultado...

-> Tension continua en la salida del cable de alimentación es de 19.1V

Solo me falta probar la pila y el Jumper... y entonces creo que no hay nada mas que hacer :enfadado:

Ya os contare como fue todo el proceso.

Gracias por toda la ayuda gente.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

Bueno tenemos el primer indicio.. la bateria tiene carga? de que tension es la bateria? tienes una fuente de iguales caracteristicas para entrar con dos cocodrillos a los pines de la bateria a ver si desde alli arranca?


----------



## Onvrb (Mar 18, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Bueno tenemos el primer indicio.. la bateria tiene carga? de que tension es la bateria? tienes una fuente de iguales caracteristicas para entrar con dos cocodrillos a los pines de la bateria a ver si desde alli arranca?



Sinceramente no se si tiene carga, lo probare cuando llegue a casa y posteo la tension de la misma...
Fuente de iguales características no tengo


----------



## Onvrb (Mar 19, 2010)

La tension de la bateria es de 14.8V y 4800mAh.

Aun no comprobe la bateria pk no tengo ninguna idea de como comprobar 
La bateria tiene 6 rañuras que conectan a 6 pins del portatil...
La pregunta es, que pins debo de comprobar con el multimetro?

Ademas no creo que la bateria tenga carga pk desde diciembre que no la cargo.
Pero vamos que lo compruebo sin ningun problema...

Saludos


----------



## Onvrb (Mar 31, 2010)

Buenas gente.

Perdonarme pero estes dias no pude hacer nada en el portatil estuve liadisimo con otras movidas, pero finalmente ayer tuve un poco de tiempo lo desmonte  y hice todas las problemas novamente a ver si funcionaba... y nada  Le quite la pila y todo... y nada 

Parece que mi portátil se fue para el otro mundo, pero bueno son cosas que pasan.
Aun voy hacer unas pruebas con el antes de lo tirar, pero no creo que haya solución.

Desde aquí os doy las gracias a todos vosotros por el interese demostrado por el tema y por tener paciencia con gente como yo.

Gracias a todos, un gran abrazo.
Bruno


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 31, 2010)

Identificaste los pines de la bateria? le pusiste una fuente externa en los pines de la bateria a ver si desde alli anda?


----------



## Onvrb (Mar 31, 2010)

El tema es que no tengo ninguna fonte externa ni tengo a nadie que tenga una... 
Como puedo identificar los pines de la bateria? No tengo ni idea de como identificar alguien me puede echar una mano?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 31, 2010)

Y perdido por perdido como lo estas dando, abre la bateria y fijate cuale son los pines. Sacale una foto a los pines a ver si se identifica algo sin que la abras..


----------



## Onvrb (Mar 31, 2010)

Mañana subo las fotos que no tengo el portatil comigo.
Gracias elbrujo.


----------



## Onvrb (Abr 1, 2010)

Aqui estan las fotos:

En esta foto los demas pines estan a 0V.


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 1, 2010)

Las mediciones que indicas en los pines como las hiciste? con la fuente conectada? el mismo pin de 3 volts y masa en la bateria cuanto marca?


----------



## Onvrb (Abr 1, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Las mediciones que indicas en los pines como las hiciste? con la fuente conectada? el mismo pin de 3 volts y masa en la bateria cuanto marca?



Las mediciones hice con el negro en la carcasa del portatil y el rojo en cada pin, y con la fuente de alimentación enchufada.
Cual es la masa de la bateria??? JEJEJE... si me puedes decir te lo digo ahora mismo en directo 

Mas unas fotos de la placa base desnuda


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 1, 2010)

Y por lo visto parecen ser los ultimos dos pines, para comprobarlo coloca el multimetro en ohm en la escala mas chica y mide entre masa/carcasa y cada uno de esos ultimos pines. Si mide 0 (cero) o algo parecido seria esos pines la masa de la bateria..


----------



## Onvrb (Abr 1, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Y por lo visto parecen ser los ultimos dos pines, para comprobarlo coloca el multimetro en ohm en la escala mas chica y mide entre masa/carcasa y cada uno de esos ultimos pines. Si mide 0 (cero) o algo parecido seria esos pines la masa de la bateria..



Con el cable negro de multimetro en la carcasa de la bateria y el rojo en los pines ninguno se acerca de zero ademas todos van a infinito, o sea la masa no esta ligada con la carcasa 

Ademas probe en todos los pines... parece que ahora solo me queda abrir la bateria no?


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 1, 2010)

Vos le llamas carcasa cuando mediste los 3 volts, yo hice la aclaracion de como lo llamamos aca, masa!.. si los ultimos dos pines corresponden a masa en el motherboard, entonces en la bateria "son masa" en ese caso, colocas el negativo en la bateria en esos dos pines cualquiera, si los dos son masa.. y el otro al pin que corresponde los 3 volt del mother, entendiste?


----------



## Onvrb (Abr 1, 2010)

Si entendi... Pero ya abri la bateria y todas las pilas (8 en total) tenian algo de carga, desde 1.5v a 2.7V, luego creo que la bateria tenia carga y el portatil deberia de arrancar no? o estoy equivocado?


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 1, 2010)

Y la medicion sobre los pines?? sueltas miden eso y si las sumamos deberia tener mas de 12 volts, comprueba que en esos pines este esa suma de tensiones. Por otro lado pueden tener 2.7 de voltaje pero sin corriente (fuerza). En la foto que posteaste dice 14.8v. En cada celda(pila) dice algo de que tension es? 3.7volts?


----------



## Onvrb (Abr 1, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Y la medicion sobre los pines?? sueltas miden eso y si las sumamos deberia tener mas de 12 volts, comprueba que en esos pines este esa suma de tensiones. Por otro lado pueden tener 2.7 de voltaje pero sin corriente (fuerza). En la foto que posteaste dice 14.8v. En cada celda(pila) dice algo de que tension es? 3.7volts?



Sumando todas las tensiones por "calculadora" me da 9.36V, resumiendo:

1Par - 1.44V
2Par - 2.87V
3Par - 2.29V
4Par - 2.76V

Sumando toda 9.36V pero con el multimetro me da 9.42 (Total de pilas).

Medir en los pines es mas complicado pk la bateria quedo un poco danficada pero puedo intentar soldar todo.

PS: Me costo un huevo y medio abrir la bateria... puffff


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 1, 2010)

Es importante que midas sobre los pines si te miden esos 9.36 ya que confirmariamos que son esos dos, luego por eso dos pines le vamos a poner 12 a 14 volts de una fuente externa..


----------



## Onvrb (Abr 2, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Es importante que midas sobre los pines si te miden esos 9.36 ya que confirmariamos que son esos dos, luego por eso dos pines le vamos a poner 12 a 14 volts de una fuente externa..



Aqui esta lo que mide los pines de la bateria 

P+ - 2.68V
P+ - 2.68V
TS - 0V
D - 0V
C - 0V
P - Massa


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 2, 2010)

Entonces estabamos en lo cierto, los primeros dos pines son +B donde deberian estar los 14 volts y el ultimo es la masa. Tienes una fuente externa para pinchar sobre los pines esos en el motherboard? con esa prueba estamos saltando la primer etapa de la fuente por la linea de CA.


----------



## Onvrb (Abr 2, 2010)

No... Tendre que comprarme una.
Que especificaciones tiene que tener la fuente?
Tension = 14V
Amperius = ?
Potencia = ?W

Resumiendo que pido en la tienda? jejejeje


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 2, 2010)

Busca una prestada, es una prueba nomas.. sino reacciona es que esta todo mal.. la especificacion es la misma que la de la bateria 14.8volts y al menos 4.5 amperes. Si es una de 12 volts yo creo que como prueba de vida, deberia servir tambien..


----------



## Onvrb (Abr 2, 2010)

Buscare una y despues cuando sepa de algo pongo aqui los resultados.
Gracias por todo el brujo.
Saludos


----------



## Onvrb (Abr 2, 2010)

Tengo aqui en casa una fuente de un router de 12V y 1A crees que puede servir?
O mejor busco los 15 con 4.8A?


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 2, 2010)

Probalo de ultima no andara.. lo que buscamos son signos de vida.. chequea que los 12 volts sean de continua y su polaridad..


----------

